# VAT exemption in the Eu.



## HelpIRL (19 Dec 2008)

Hey just wondering how VAT exemption works, so if i go up the north and buy a computer and show them my southern Vat number and business details and they don't add the vat, what do i do then, do i tell revenue in the south or will they even know i got the vat off something in the North??

Thanks.


----------



## mathepac (19 Dec 2008)

Well Holy God, Cork and Kerry are issuing their own VAT registration numbers now!


----------



## HelpIRL (19 Dec 2008)

I'm REFERRING TO Northern Ireland and the Republic of Ireland. As far as i know Gordon Brown runs most things up there in the "North"!!


----------



## z109 (20 Dec 2008)

No, you don't need to tell anyone what you've done. Keep the receipt as usual and file it; it will be VAT exempt, so you shouldn't claim any vat on it from the revenue. File it as normal in your year end accounts. I'm not an accountant, but this is what I've done with various items I've bought over the internet (both in Ireland and abroad) and my accountant is still speaking to me!


----------



## crazzzzy (20 Dec 2008)

isn't there is a box on VAT return for goods bought from other EU countries?


----------



## Padraigb (20 Dec 2008)

crazzzzy said:


> isn't there is a box on VAT return for goods bought from other EU countries?



Yes.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Dec 2008)

crazzzzy said:


> isn't there is a box on VAT return for goods bought from other EU countries?


 
Getting the goods without VAT bring charged is not the end of the matter. One has to enter them in one's VAT records as "EU acquisitions" The entry goes in the outputs side and then , if one is entitled to an input credit for the VAT then one can claim that on the purchases or expenses side. The ultimate effect for allowable items is the two entries cancel out. However it is important to follow the procedure properly.


----------

